# Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen



## tincatinca (16. Juli 2014)

Da es Mag Sealed Rollen von Daiwa jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit gibt, würden mich Erfahrungen bzgl. der Wartung, auch hinsichtlich der Garantie auf die Rolle, interessieren.

Bisher hat mich der "Kundendienst" vom Kauf abgehalten.


----------



## tincatinca (24. April 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen*

Noch immer keine Erfahrungen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Wollebre (24. April 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen*

Auch die neuen Daiwa sind sehr gute gute Rollen. Was die Leute sicherlich zögern läßt sind Fragen wie du sie gestellt hast. 

 Welcher "Kundendienst" hat dich vom Kauf abgehalten? Doch sicherlich nicht der von Daiwa|supergri


 Soweit mir bekannt 2 Jahre Garantie.
 Innerhalb dieser Zeit muß die Rolle einmal zur Wartung eingeschickt werden. Vertrauen die ihrem wohlgepriesenen Mag Seal selbst nicht? Selbst wenn das kostenlos ist, die Versandkosten hat man anne Backen...

 Noch wichtiger wäre zu wissen was die Wartung nach Ablauf der Garantie kostet. Also inkl. Nachfüllen des Mag Seal Öls im Seal oberhalb des Ritzels plus Austausch der Mag Seal Kugellager im Getriebe und Schnurlauf.

*Wäre jedenfalls kundenfreundlich wenn Daiwa sich mit spezifizierter Kostenaufstellung dazu im AB äußern würde.* 

 Alternativ schreibe Daiwa an. Dann kannst du uns alle informieren.


----------



## Fxndlxng (24. April 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen*

Genau deshalb ist es bei mir am Ende doch wieder Shimano geworden und bisher habe ich es nicht bereut...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (27. April 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen*

*Jeder* Daiwa-Händler (der diese Rollen ins Programm genommen hat) hat bei der Einführung der Rollen eine Preisliste mit den Kosten für den Service bekommen.
Diese sollten dann kurz vor Ablauf der Garantie eingeschickt werden.

Der Preis für die Inspektion ist gestaffelt nach den Modellen und ist beim teuersten Modell in den Augen der "Geiz ist Geil" Mentalität nicht grade günstig - aber im Vergleich zum Rollenpreis ein Schnäppchen.

Dafür werden aber diverse Lager und Dichtungen ausgetauscht und man hat danach eigentlich eine neuwertige Rolle.

*Bitte nicht verwechseln mit einer Reparatur auf Garantie - das sind zwei grundverschiedene Schuhe...*

Ich mach mal die Tage ein Bild davon und versuche es mal mit dem Handy hochzulanden.


----------



## Burney (21. September 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> *Jeder* Daiwa-Händler (der diese Rollen ins Programm genommen hat) hat bei der Einführung der Rollen eine Preisliste mit den Kosten für den Service bekommen.
> Diese sollten dann kurz vor Ablauf der Garantie eingeschickt werden.
> 
> Der Preis für die Inspektion ist gestaffelt nach den Modellen und ist beim teuersten Modell in den Augen der "Geiz ist Geil" Mentalität nicht grade günstig - aber im Vergleich zum Rollenpreis ein Schnäppchen.
> ...



Haste die Liste abfotogrqfieren können? Wäre super hilfreich☺


----------



## geomujo (21. September 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen*

Ich hab aber kein Bock eine Rolle extra einschicken zu müssen. Der Fachhandel sollte im Stande sein solche Wartungen selber durchzuführen - gern auch  nach einer Schulung oder Einweisung.

Das Ding extra einschicken obwohl nix kaputt is - Habn die n' Knall oder watt?! Oder bekomm ich für die Zeit eine Austauschrolle und kann meine bespulte Spule raufschrauben?! Anders wäre wäre das sonst nicht hinnehmbar.

Und dann noch für ein und die selbe Leistung unterschiedliche Preise verlangen. Da suche ich mir unabhängigen Wartungsservice.

Aber zeigt doch nur, wie sehr Daiwa Abhängigkeiten gegenüber dem Kunden schaffen will. SONY hat dass mal mit einem Konkurrenzformat für seine MP3-Player namens ATRAC versucht und ist grandios damit gescheitert. Heute verkaufen sie wieder richtige MP3-Player.

Manch Anderer Hersteller schafft es aber auf Dauer Abhängigkeiten zu schaffen - siehe Apple. Oder denkt an Werkstatt-vertragsgebundene Wartungsverträge bei Neuwagen, die sogar höchstrichterlich untersagt wurden.

Ich beteilige mich nicht daran und suche mir unabhängigen Service. Sollte sich das ganze zum Fiasko entwickeln werde ich wieder Rollen von Pure-Fishing kaufen. Ersatzteile und Service bekomme ich da auch - zu einem deutlich niedrigeren Preis.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. September 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen*



Burney schrieb:


> Haste die Liste abfotogrqfieren können? Wäre super hilfreich☺



Sorry, hab ich total vergessen...



geomujo schrieb:


> Ich hab aber kein Bock eine Rolle extra einschicken zu müssen. Der Fachhandel sollte im Stande sein solche Wartungen selber durchzuführen - gern auch  nach einer Schulung oder Einweisung.


Dich zwingt ja keiner dazu... Das mit dem "Service durch Fachhandel" hat Shimano auch mal versucht - scheitert leider an der Tatsache das ein Fachhändler einen zusätzlichen Mann einstellen müßte und somit die Kosten explodieren würden.
Wir haben heute noch Kistenweise Ersatzteile von Shimano Rollen rumstehen...
Und ganz ehrlich: ich will garnicht an den teuren Rollen der Kunden rumfummeln! Dafür gibt es Techniker beim Hersteller.
Jede Rolle hat andere Dinge die man beachten muß und du willst vom Fachhändler verlangen das er alle Rollen die er verkauft, auch In- und Auswändig kennt, reparieren & warten kann?
Das er die Ersatzteile alle auf Lager hat??

Sorry, wir können viel, aber das würde den Rahmen (Zeit, Platz & Kosten) sprengen...



geomujo schrieb:


> Das Ding extra einschicken obwohl nix kaputt is - Habn die n' Knall oder watt?! Oder bekomm ich für die Zeit eine Austauschrolle und kann meine bespulte Spule raufschrauben?! Anders wäre wäre das sonst nicht hinnehmbar.


Ein neues Auto geht auch in eine Inspektion.
Bei einer Rolle mit dieser Technik ist es doch nicht verkehrt wenn sie einmal in zwei Jahren eine Wartung bekommt.
Und wer das Geld hat sich eine Rolle für 400€ und mehr zu kaufen sollte auch das Geld haben um sich die Wartung in zwei Jahren leisten zu können.
Zumal es ja eine "Kann-Sache" ist - zusätzliche Leistungen kosten Geld, bei einem Auto mit Zusatzgarantie bezahlt man ja auch mehr/extra...



geomujo schrieb:


> Und dann noch für ein und die selbe Leistung unterschiedliche Preise verlangen.


Eben nicht - unterschiedliche Modelle, unterschiedliche Wartungsarbeiten, unterschiedliche Neuteile --> unterschiedliche Preise. 

Da suche ich mir unabhängigen Wartungsservice.[/QUOTE]Mach mal, gibt es. 
Nur leider verfällt dann die Garantie. und gerade bei einer teuren Rolle würde ich mir das zwei Mal überlegen...
Und ein Hersteller darf die Garantieabwicklung ablehnen wenn von einer dritten Person am Gerät rumgefummelt wurde...



geomujo schrieb:


> Aber zeigt doch nur, wie sehr Daiwa Abhängigkeiten gegenüber dem Kunden schaffen will.
> 
> Oder denkt an Werkstatt-vertragsgebundene Wartungsverträge bei Neuwagen, die sogar höchstrichterlich untersagt wurden.
> 
> Ich beteilige mich nicht daran und suche mir unabhängigen Service.


Dich zwingt keiner dazu - du _kannst_ die Rolle einschicken lassen, mußt es aber nicht...



geomujo schrieb:


> Sollte sich das ganze zum Fiasko entwickeln werde ich wieder Rollen von Pure-Fishing kaufen. Ersatzteile und Service bekomme ich da auch - zu einem deutlich niedrigeren Preis.



Pure Fishing... Da hat sich einiges geändert.

Pure Fishing tauscht nur mit Kaufbeleg komplette Artikel kostenlos aus, wickelt aber seine Reparaturen und Ersatzteilbestellungen über eine externe Firma (Reel Service) ab.
Hast du einen Kaufbeleg und wurde über Pure Fishing eingeschickt: kein Problem, Austausch/Reparatur kostenlos.
Kein Kaufbeleg - kein Anspruch auf Garantie/Gewährleistung.

Schickst du selbst ein, leg schonmal das Geld auf die hohe Kante...
Eine simple Wartung einer Multirolle kostet da mal schnell über 20€ zzgl. 8,50 Versandkosten und Material.
Selbst ein bestellter Schnurfangbügel kostet ein paar Euro.

Und mal am Rande erwähnt: ein Kaufbeleg ist für den abwickelnden Händler eine Sicherheit das der Artikel bei ihm gekauft wurde - warum sollten wir die Arbeit machen für ein Produkt das irgendwo online bei einem anderen Händler gekauft wurde?


----------



## Franky D (23. September 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Sorry, hab ich total vergessen...
> 
> 
> Dich zwingt ja keiner dazu... Das mit dem "Service durch Fachhandel" hat Shimano auch mal versucht - scheitert leider an der Tatsache das ein Fachhändler einen zusätzlichen Mann einstellen müßte und somit die Kosten explodieren würden.
> ...


Mach mal, gibt es. 
Nur leider verfällt dann die Garantie. und gerade bei einer teuren Rolle würde ich mir das zwei Mal überlegen...
Und ein Hersteller darf die Garantieabwicklung ablehnen wenn von einer dritten Person am Gerät rumgefummelt wurde...


Dich zwingt keiner dazu - du _kannst_ die Rolle einschicken lassen, mußt es aber nicht...



Pure Fishing... Da hat sich einiges geändert.

Pure Fishing tauscht nur mit Kaufbeleg komplette Artikel kostenlos aus, wickelt aber seine Reparaturen und Ersatzteilbestellungen über eine externe Firma (Reel Service) ab.
Hast du einen Kaufbeleg und wurde über Pure Fishing eingeschickt: kein Problem, Austausch/Reparatur kostenlos.
Kein Kaufbeleg - kein Anspruch auf Garantie/Gewährleistung.

Schickst du selbst ein, leg schonmal das Geld auf die hohe Kante...
Eine simple Wartung einer Multirolle kostet da mal schnell über 20€ zzgl. 8,50 Versandkosten und Material.
Selbst ein bestellter Schnurfangbügel kostet ein paar Euro.

Und mal am Rande erwähnt: ein Kaufbeleg ist für den abwickelnden Händler eine Sicherheit das der Artikel bei ihm gekauft wurde - warum sollten wir die Arbeit machen für ein Produkt das irgendwo online bei einem anderen Händler gekauft wurde?[/QUOTE]


Mein Auto das zur Wartung in die Werkstatt geht erhalte ich im Normalfall am selben aller spätestens am nächsten Tag zurück!

Über die Wartezeit bei daiwa möchte ich da ehrlich gesagt erst garnicht nachdenken |rolleyes


----------



## aj72 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen*

Also ich hatte vor kurzen schon mal ein Thema diesbzgl.gestartet. Mein Händler konnte mir nicht sagen was der Service kostet, und er bezweifelte sogar das es während der Garantiezeit kostenlos ist. Von Daiwa direkt bekommst du keine Aussage zum Preis!
Ich habe dann verschiedene Online Händler angeschrieben und die Preisspanne ging von 35€ bis 180€ gür den Seal Service.
Das war mir dann genug und ich habe mich für eine Shimano Sustain entschieden, da gibt es wenigstens noch eine Wartungsöffnung zum ölen.


----------



## Tino (24. September 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen*

Schon öfters hörte ich von dieser Empfehlung,seitens Daiwa, die Rollen im angesprochenen Zeitraum warten zu lassen.

Bis jetzt hab ich keinen einzigen Beweis dafür bekommen.
Weder von meinen ansässigen Händlern, noch in Foren.

Wäre wirklich schön, diesbezüglich einen aussagekräftigen Beweis vielleicht hier zu bekommen.

Ich habe 2 Caldias der ersten Mag Sealed Generation und eine der letzten.
Warten will ich meine nicht lassen denn sie laufen alle 3 immer noch hervorragend.
Trotzdem würde mich interessieren ob es tatsächlich solch eine Empfehlung seitens Daiwa gibt.
PS: in den Rollenkartons war Kein Beipackzettel zu finden, der diese Wartung empfiehlt.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (24. September 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen*



Tino schrieb:


> Schon öfters hörte ich von dieser Empfehlung,seitens Daiwa, die Rollen im angesprochenen Zeitraum warten zu lassen.
> 
> Bis jetzt hab ich keinen einzigen Beweis dafür bekommen.
> Weder von meinen ansässigen Händlern, noch in Foren.
> ...



Stimmt|kopfkrat fällt mir jetzt auch auf.
Es gibt keine Hinweise bezüglich Garantie, dass die Rolle innerhalb der 2 Jahre zwingend zur Wartung muß.
Weder auf Garantiekarte noch extra.
Habe 1x US/AU Modell, 2x Deutsch, 1x Japan und bei Keiner ist ein Hinweis.


----------



## RayZero (24. September 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen*

Also keine Ahnung wie ihr das seht - aber alle Mag Sealed Modelle von Daiwa die ich besitze oder Probegekurbelt habe laufen wie eine Eins und machen einen total guten Eindruck (daiwa ballistic ex (meine Lieblingsrolle - besser als die stradic ci4+), Freams, Caldia, Certate). Die Rollen werden ja echt auch oft und gerne gefischt - wie kann es also sein das es da keine belastbare Aussage bezüglich Mag Sealed Service gibt und wo kommt das Gerücht überhaupt her, dass man sie Jährlich warten lassen muss?


----------



## geomujo (24. September 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen*

Solange wir hier keine offizielle Preisliste haben ist eh alles Kaffeesatzleserei.

Warum sollte ein Händler eine Rolle einschicken die nicht bei Ihm gekauft wurde?!

Ganz einfach, weil ich dafür bezahle!

Zu guterletzt: Mich bekommt  das Gefühl, dass die aktuellen Daiwa Rollen qualitativ derart hochwertig sind, dass eine Wartung defacto unnötig ist. Erst recht wenn feste Zeitintervalle definiert werden statt Betriebsstunden.

Sollte eine dann nach 5 Jahren aussteigen ohne Wartung, kann ich damit leben. Wer was für die Ewigkeit will soll sich ne Sorön oder ne Penn kaufen.

Ferner sollte es für den Fachhandel kei Problem darstellen Wartungen in Eigenregie vorzunehmen. So wie ich auch mein Rad zu nem Händler bringen kann und einen Reparatur/Wartungsauftrag erteile. Evtl braucht er nur pasendes herstellerspezifisches Werkzeug. Aber das erwarte ich einfach vom "*Fach*handel".

Jeder PC-Fritze kann Wartungen udn Reparaturen vornehmen, wenn er sich für qualifiziert hält. Jede Autowerkstatt kann eine Wartung durchführen. Daiwa versucht hier geltendes Recht zu brechen oder wenigstens zu biegen. Wenn sie meinen das machen zu müssen sollen sie ruhig. Ich als Kunde habe letztendlich das letzte Wort. Und das sollte auch der Fachhandel begreifen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. September 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen*

Hier mal die Preisliste für Wartung von Daiwa ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. September 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen*

Danke fürs einstellen

Lese ich da wirklich "Sollten die Wartungen nicht durchgeführt werden,entfällt jeder Garantieanspruch"?[emoji28] 


Gut zu wissen,
Daiwa kann sich unter diesen Bedingungen ihr MagSeal in die Haare schmieren,dann geht das Geld für eine geplante Certate halt nach Shimano.Die neue TP scheint ja auch ganz fein zu sein.[emoji6] 

Und das sogar Knebelbestimmungen.

Kostenlos hin oder her..so nicht.

Noch bestimme ich gottlob darüber,wer mein Geld zu welchen Bedingungen bekommt.

@geomujo
Sehe ich genauso,in meinen Augen ein klarer Rückschritt Richtung Kundenknebel.Nicht mit mir.


----------



## Revilo62 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen*

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dieser Zwang, auch wenn kostenlos, relevant für die Durchsetzung der Gewährleistungsansprüche gegenüber DAIWA ist, hier wird aus meiner Sicht Recht gebeugt zumindest verbogen.
Und der Kaufbeleg ist auch nicht zwingend notwendig, ich muss nur nachweisen, dass ich die Rolle wann/wo gekauft habe, dazu reicht üblicherweise auch der Nachweis der Zahlung bargeldlos aus ( Abrechnung/Kreditkarte/Giro-Karte).
Bei einem vorhandenen Warenwirtschaftssystem kommt bei Dealer auch kein Kassenbon, sondern im Bedarfsfall eine Rechnung mit Angabe des Artikel, der Menge und wichtig, das Kaufdatum, ein Kassenbon ist da wohl nicht Beweis genug, aber welcher Dealer hat das schon.
Trotzdem, ein Grund für mich, auch wenn es noch so gut sein soll, diese Rollen zu meiden, da ich bereits im 3. Jahr den vollen Rechnungsbetrag zahlen müsste#q#q

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Purist (24. September 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dieser Zwang, auch wenn kostenlos, relevant für die Durchsetzung der Gewährleistungsansprüche gegenüber DAIWA ist, hier wird aus meiner Sicht Recht gebeugt zumindest verbogen.



Hier wird kein "Recht verbogen", Garantie ist noch immer eine freiwillige Leistung eines Herstellers, die gesetzliche Gewährleistung bleibt davon unberührt. Die Gewährleistung gilt aber nur 2 Jahre und nach 6 Monaten darf der Kunde beweisen, dass der Fehler schon beim Kauf vorhanden war, was er i.d.R. nicht tun wird, weil Gutachten ordentlich Geld kosten.  

Ich denke jeder sollte selber wissen, wieviel High-Tech er bei Rollen braucht. Mir wäre dieses Gebaren viel zu umständlich. Was man nicht selber warten und ggf. reparieren kann, ist eigentlich schon viel zuviel Technik für den Einsatz am Gewässer.


----------



## tincatinca (24. September 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen*

Da es anscheinend fast nur zufriedene Kunden von MagSeal-Rollen gibt, nehme ich an dass diese Rollen in den ersten Jahren wenig Ärger machen. 
Aber was ist, wenn man nach 3 oder 4 Jahren die Rolle wirklich mal durchchecken lassen muss? Und dann nach 5 oder 6 Jahren nochmal. Jedes mal über 180 Euro?

Das sind manche Rolle dann ja gar nicht mal mehr wert!


----------



## Revilo62 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen*

Hallo Purist,
ich habe auch mit keiner Silbe von Garantie geschrieben, sondern von Gewährleistung.
Ja, Du hast Recht mit den 6 Monaten und der darauf folgenden Beweisumkehrlast für den Verbraucher, nur bleibt da ein fader Beigeschmack: 
 Diese Gewährleistung tritt mit dem Kaufvertrag in Kraft und der wird zwischen dem Verkäufer und dem Käufer getätigt, richtig ? 
Durch diesen Vorgang ist per Gesetz der Hersteller und jeder Zwischenhändler raus, es ist lediglich ein Vorgang zwischen Käufer und Verkäufer. Und wenn in den Papieren kein Wort der 
Wartungspflicht ( hier 2x während der 2 Jahre) zu finden ist, da nutzt es auch nix,wenn dem Händler solche Unterlagen vorliegen, sie müssen auch dem Käufer vorliegen, nachweislich. Der Stress bleibt also bei den beiden, dem Händler und der Kunde, so einfach ist es. Und jetzt frag ich mal, wie oft läßt ein Händler sich das gefallen oder hat den Mut, den Kunden im Zweifelsfall zu verlieren und ggf. einen shlechten Leumund zu bekommen. Hier ist dann sicher Nachbesserung geboten, im Übrigen gelten im B2B Bereich ganz andere rechtliche Regelungen.
Aber ja, Du hast Recht, ist für mich ein absolutes Ausschlußkriterium.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## geomujo (24. September 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen*

Na wenn eine Wartung einer Rolle teurer ist als die Rolle selbst stimmt was nicht.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. September 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen*

Ich würde das an eurer Stelle nicht so streng sehen, meistens wird nicht s heiß gegessen wie gekocht wird.

Meine Ballistic läuft jetzt schon weit über zwei Jahre, sie hat einmal den Service  bekommen, ich habe diese Leistung bezahlt und alles ist gut.
Die Ballistic fällt nicht unter dieses Sevice - Bohei, ich habe die Rolle von mir aus eingeschickt, denn der Quirl muss wirklich arbeiten, Gummifischangeln im Rhein ist kein Zuckerschlecken...

Wir haben einige von den High-Tech Rollen verkauft und nur einmal kam eine mit Getriebeschaden zurück, die halten also schon was aus...

Ob und wie Daiwa für den Service heute noch Geld verlangt weiß ich nicht, der Zettel ist auch schon mindestens *zwei, wenn nicht drei Jahre alt.
*Ich kann aber gerne nochmal nachfragen ob das heute noch so ist.
Bisher haben wir einmal eine Rolle zum Service angenommen und für diesen Kunden war das absolut in Ordung.
Kleinere Reparaturen wie defekte Kugellager o.ä. wurden von Daiwa immer kostenlos durchgeführt, in einem Fall sogar ohne das ein Kaufbeleg dabei war - so schlimm wie manche von euch denken sind die Jungs also dort auch nicht...


----------



## u-see fischer (24. September 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen*



geomujo schrieb:


> Na wenn eine Wartung einer Rolle teurer ist als die Rolle selbst stimmt was nicht.



Wieso, bei der Wartung der Mag Seal Rollen steht doch ein Preis von 0,00 €. Wobei ich nicht glaube, was auf den Lebenszyklus einer Angelrolle alle Wartungen umsonst sind.

Ca. 187 Euro soll eine Überhohlung der Rolle kosten, dabei gibt es ein neues Getriebe und alle Lager werden ebenfalls erneuert.
Werde selbstverständlich nicht das Geriebe erneuern lassen, wenn nur eine neue Schmierung erwünscht/erforderlich ist.


----------



## Revilo62 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen*

Das Thema Gewährleistung hat gerade in den letzten Tagen eine hohe Brisanz bekommen, bei Fahrzeugen, offensichtlich mehrerer Hersteller, insbesondere aus D, das hat was mit vertragsmäßigem Zustand der gelieferten ware, wo der CO²-Ausstoß und die Verbrauchsdaten lt. Beschreibungen nicht eingehalten werden können, ich kann da die Ängste der Händler durchaus verstehen.
Ist zwar vom Thema abweichend, hat aber dennoch Parallelen.
Da reibensichAnwälte mit Sicherheit schon die Hände, wenn das durchgeht und so sieht es ja aus.
Vielleicht sei auch noch eine Vermutung geäußert, wir wundern uns immer wieder über sensationell hohe Preise , gerade bei Rollen z.B. in UK, vielleicht hat das auch mit Verbraucherschutz zu tun, die Differenz zwischen dem berühmten EK und der VK-Liste ist u.A. auch zur Sicherung etwaiger Gewährleistungsansprüche des Händlers gegenüber dem Kunden gedacht, so viel zum Thema Preise um die Ohren hauen.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## geomujo (24. September 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen*

Aber wenn ich nach 3 Jahren kein neues Getriebe benötige und nur die Standard-Wartung will?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. September 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen*

Dann sag das dem Händler, der meldet es an Daiwa beim einschicken und gut ist... Wo ist das Problem?
Ihr seht das alles viel zu verkrampft.


----------



## geomujo (24. September 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen*

Dennoch ist der Getriebetausch unwirtschaftlicher als eine Neuanschaffung.


----------



## Revilo62 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen*

@asphaltmonster
Du hast ja sicher Recht, dass die Jungs auch nicht sooo schlecht sind, kenne ich auch nicht anders, aber im Zweifelsfall wird meist irgendein Weg gesucht, den Kunden zufriedenzustellen und oft wird auch der " komm wir treffen uns in der Mitte" ausgehandelt, ist auch gut so, aber bei einer Anschaffung von 400/500/1000€ möchte ich als Kunde schon etwas mehr haben als den feuchten Händedruck.
Hat auch nix mit "Schwarzmalen" zu tun, aber leider erlebt man häufig auch " Nu hör mal auf, die Rolle hat nur 30 € gekostet, was erwartest Du da?" , dass die nicht vergleichbar mit den Highend-Teilen ist, ist schon klar, aber auch die 30€-Rolle unterliegt den gleichen Gewährleistungsbedingungen.
Hier gehts nicht um die 30€-Rolle, sondern ums Prinzip.
Tight Lines aus Berlin:vik:


----------



## geomujo (24. September 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen*

Und was mache ich mit meiner in Japan gekauften Luvias?!

Da ich einen guten Draht zum Chef meines örtlichen Angelladens hab sehe ich zumindest für mich persönlich keine größeren Probleme.

Jüngstes Beispiel: er besorgte mir eine Ersatzkurbel für eine Mitchell Mag Extreme 200, da mir die 500er Kurbel nicht gefällt. Die Rolle hab ich nicht dort gekauft. Dennoch konnte ich für 20€ eine nagelneue Carbon-Kurbel mit 2 Lagern und den gewünschen Knauf bekommen.

Eine Ballistic-Ersatzspule schlug mit 40€ zu Buche - ebenfalls nicht dort gekauft.
Im Gegenzug hat er Hunderte Euro an Wobblern an mich verdient

Ein guter Händler stellt ALLE seine Kunden zufrieden.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. September 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen*



tincatinca schrieb:


> Aber was ist, wenn man nach 3 oder 4 Jahren die Rolle wirklich mal durchchecken lassen muss? Und dann nach 5 oder 6 Jahren nochmal. Jedes mal über 180 Euro?
> 
> Das sind manche Rolle dann ja gar nicht mal mehr wert!



Eben,selbst bei nur einer Komplettwartung,dürftest du bei einer 350 Ocken Certate beim Wiederverkauf ein deutliches Minusgeschäft machen(in Relation zu konventionell geschmierten)

Oder glaubt jemand allen Ernstes,das die nach 4-5 Jahren noch für 250-300,da Generalüberholt, gehandelt wird?

Im Leben nicht..


Oder nach 2 Jahren den teuren MS Vodoo raus,konventionell schmieren und beruhigt und kostengünstig weiter nutzen.Sie wird bei gewohnter Routinepflege auch nicht auseinander fallen,wetten?

Eine nicht unerhebliche Anzahl der Nutzer dürfte die MagSeal Vorteile eh nie ausreizen bzw im 0815 Süsswasser Einsatz nicht einmal bemerken ob da überhaupt NASA Öl oder Butterschmalz drin ist.


----------



## juergen83 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen*

Hallo, ich lese hier interessiert mit und würde gerne wissen, um welche  Garantieleistungen und um welche Garantiezeit (2 Jahre ?) es sich  handelt.

Wie hier bereits gesagt wurde, muss man zwischen  Garantie durch den Hersteller und der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung durch  den Händler unterscheiden. Auf Garantie würde ich persönlich beim kauf  nie Wert legen, also ignorieren, weil sie mit Einschränkungen verbunden  ist und eher ein Marketinginstrument ist. Das ist bei jedem Hersteller  so. keiner gibt eine uneingeschränkte Garantie. Zu Gewährleistung will  ich nicht viel sagen, weil das ein Thema für sich ist und bekannt ist.

Weiterhinn sollte man zwischen Inspektion, Wartung, Überholung (Instandsetzung) und Reparatur unterscheiden!

Laut  Preisliste sind zwei Wartungen in den ersten zwei Jahren gratis. Reale  Kosten sind nur der Versand und die Nutzungsausfallzeit. Dafür wird die  Rolle gereinigt und die Schmiermittel erneuert. Das ist doch gut.

Die  hochpreisigen Positionen in der Preisliste sind eine Überholung, also  Instandsetzung, und damit ein Komplettservice, weil dabei auch  Verschleißteile wie Kugellager ersetzt werden. 

Eine  Standardwartung der Mag Seal Rollen ausserhalb der 2 Jahre wird kaum  jemand benötigen oder wollen, wenn die Rolle gut funktioniert.  Prinzipiell ist eine Wartung sicherlich immer sinnvoll, aber dabei muss  eine Kosten-Nutzen-Abwägung stattfinden. Falls eine Standardwartung der  Mag Seal auch 34 Euro kostet oder etwas mehr, dann muss man sich  überlegen, ob man es machen lassen möchte, ob alle 2 Jahre, alle 5 jahre  oder ob überhaupt.

Eine Überholung laut Preisliste brauch man in  der Regel gar nicht, weil sie bei qualiitativ hochwertigen Produkten 5  Jahre oder länger problemlos halten. Blöd ist nur, wenn z. B. ein  Kugellager kaputt geht, was man mit deutlich weniger Aufwand und Kosten  reparieren könnte und kein Ersatz erhältlich ist. Aber selbst dann  besteht vermutlich noch die Möglichkeit den Servicemfang präzise zu  definieren, z. B Wartung + 1 Kugellager erneuern, was deutlich  kostengünstiger als die Komplettüberholung werden sollte. Da spielt es  wiederrum die Rolle, wie gut der Kundenservice ist.


----------



## Purist (24. September 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Hallo Purist,
> ich habe auch mit keiner Silbe von Garantie geschrieben, sondern von Gewährleistung.



Völlig richtig, aber im dankenswerterweise von Asphaltmonster geposteten Wisch ist von Garantie die Rede, die erlischt, wenn man die Rolle nicht warten lässt, die Gewährleistung, die du erwähnt hattest, bleibt dabei völlig außen vor. |rolleyes Folglich: Keine Rechtsverdrehung, aber eben eine Garantie mit Falltüren.



geomujo schrieb:


> Dennoch ist der Getriebetausch unwirtschaftlicher als eine Neuanschaffung.



Kommt darauf an, wieviel so ein Getriebe als Ersatzteil kostet.
Die Preise dürften sich bei unter 50€ bewegen, zumindest bei der Konkurrenz weiß ich das, und da kann die Wirtschaftlichkeit durchaus gegeben sein. Wenn man sie allerdings nicht selber warten kann, z.B. dank Raumfahrtschrauben und Spezialsalben, wird's schnell sehr teuer und unwirtschaftlich.


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Dann sag das dem Händler, der meldet es an Daiwa beim einschicken und gut ist... Wo ist das Problem?
> *Ihr seht das alles viel zu verkrampft*.



Seh ich auch so. ich fische extrem viel Daiwa und hatte auch schon mit dem Service zu tun. Bisher immer freundlich, schnell und auch kostenlos...hatte aber noch keine MagSeal eingeschickt.

Es scheint so, dass die Leute, welche keine MagSeal Rollen haben wesentlich mehr gegen den Daiwa Service wettern und unbestätigte Gerüchte kommentieren, als die Leute, die tatsächlich solche Rollen ihr eigen nennen.


----------



## angler1996 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen*

irgendwie frag ich mich, wo eigentlich geschrieben steht, dass ein Hersteller Garantie nicht an Voraussetzungen ( z.B. Wartungen ) knüpfen darf , die Preise find ich Bezug auf so manche Rollenpreise gar nicht schlecht.
Damit hebelt er doch sein gesetzlich geregelte Gewährleistung nicht aus;
 auf seine Wartung mit naja Kompletttausch hat er wieder Gewährleistung
 eigentlich interessant


----------



## geomujo (24. September 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen*

Was wir letztenendes wollen ist der Preis für einen simplen Ölwechsel nach Ablauf der Garantie. Das sollte für die meisten reichen. Für die, die Ihre Rolle im Hardcore-Einsatz haben bietet es sich natürlich an nach einer gewissen Zeit mal den vollen Service zu buchen. Dennoch sind 180€ für eine Rolle die nur 150€ gekostet hat ZUVIEL.

EDIT:
Wenn die Liste wirklich 3 Jahre alt ist, bezieht sie sich nur auf die damals gelisteten Mag-Sealed Modelle. Das dürften nur die 12Luvias und eine Morethan und Exist gewesen sein. Also die Premiumklasse die nicht für unter 400€ den Beseitzer gewechselt  hat.

Mittlerweile gibt es Mag Sealed für gut 100€. Da sollte Daiwa mal nachbessern.


----------



## Purist (24. September 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Es scheint so, dass die Leute, welche keine MagSeal Rollen haben wesentlich mehr gegen den Daiwa Service wettern und unbestätigte Gerüchte kommentieren, als die Leute, die tatsächlich solche Rollen ihr eigen nennen.



Wenn du die Wahl hättest, zwischen einer Rolle für 300€, die du nicht selber warten kannst, deren Wartung nach zwei Jahren Geld kostet, und einer für 300€, die du problemlos selber warten kannst, welche würdest du kaufen? 

Mir geht's weder um die Preise noch um den Markennamen, ich verstehe nur nicht, warum man Rollen heutzutage so bauen muss, das ging schon einmal solider und einfacher.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (25. September 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen*



geomujo schrieb:


> Und was mache ich mit meiner in Japan gekauften Luvias?!
> 
> Ein guter Händler stellt ALLE seine Kunden zufrieden.



So  schauts aus und nichts anderes machen wir, denn der Kunde sichert mein Gehalt.
Allerdings kann es auch Probleme geben wie jetzt ein  Kunde von uns erfahren mußte - Hardy Feederrute geknackt, in GB gekauft,  Kaufbeleg verhanden.
Ich habe bei Pure Fishing angerufen ob wir das abwickeln können.
Antwort: nein, Rute MUSS nach GB zum Händler, der schickt bei PF ein.
PF Europa-Niederlassung liegt in... Hattersheim#6 Jedenfalls wüßte ich nicht das es in GB auch eine gibt.




RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Eben,selbst bei nur einer Komplettwartung,dürftest du bei einer 350  Ocken Certate beim Wiederverkauf ein deutliches Minusgeschäft machen(in  Relation zu konventionell geschmierten)


Du machst bei dieser Preisklasse im gebrauchten Wiederverkauf IMMER ein Minus - ist halt nur die Frage wieviel!
Bei einem Auto bringt ein "Checkheft" ja auch mehr Geld



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Eine nicht unerhebliche Anzahl der Nutzer  dürfte die MagSeal Vorteile eh nie ausreizen bzw im 0815 Süsswasser  Einsatz nicht einmal bemerken ob da überhaupt NASA Öl oder Butterschmalz  drin ist.


Besser wäre "... benötigt solche Rollen nicht..." und kauft sie aber trotzdem.
Warum? Weil man es kann und weil es richtig Geil ist damit zu fischen.
Und  ich bin mir sicher das eine 2 Jahre alte Certate mit einem Beleg das  sie gerade von Daiwa geprüft und gewartet wurde, wesenlich mehr Geld auf  dem Gebrauchtmarkt einbringt als eine ohne... 



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so. ich fische extrem viel  Daiwa und hatte auch schon mit dem Service zu tun. Bisher immer  freundlich, schnell und auch kostenlos...hatte aber noch keine MagSeal  eingeschickt.
> 
> Es scheint so, dass die Leute, welche keine MagSeal Rollen haben  wesentlich mehr gegen den Daiwa Service wettern und unbestätigte  Gerüchte kommentieren, als die Leute, die tatsächlich solche Rollen ihr  eigen nennen.



Da liegst du völlig richtig. Mit beiden Aussagen!!!



geomujo schrieb:


> Was wir letztenendes wollen ist der Preis für einen simplen Ölwechsel nach Ablauf der Garantie. Das sollte für die meisten reichen.





geomujo schrieb:


> Wenn die Liste wirklich 3 Jahre alt ist, bezieht sie sich nur auf die damals gelisteten Mag-Sealed Modelle. Das dürften nur die 12Luvias und eine Morethan und Exist gewesen sein. Also die Premiumklasse die nicht für unter 400€ den Beseitzer gewechselt  hat.
> 
> Mittlerweile gibt es Mag Sealed für gut 100€. Da sollte Daiwa mal nachbessern.


Naja... richtig wäre ca. 120-130€ 

Ich versuche heute mal was in Erfahrung zu bringen was die Servicepreise und die Vorraussetzungen betrifft.


----------



## Tino (25. September 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Mag Sealed Wartung - Erfahrungen*

Danke Asphalt für deine Liste.

Endlich hat sich das Mysterium für mich geklärt.

Verstehe auch nicht das rumgegegacker einiger hier.

Ich bin seeeeeehr zufrieden mit meinen Mag Sealed Rollen.

Wenn dann ne ca. 200€ Rolle nach 5 Jahren den Geist aufgibt,dann gibt's eben ne neue.

Wer es will machts ,wer nicht ,der nicht.


----------

